# post-op endoscopy



## AnneCline (Mar 4, 2010)

Pt has sinus surgery along with septoplasy which has 90 day global.  First office visit after surgery Dr does debridement.  I can bill 31237.  Second visit a week later Dr does not do the debridement but does do the endoscopy.  Can I bill the 31231?


----------



## stellintx (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes you can as long as you make sure that you use a sinus dx code which does not correpond to the septoplasty since there is no global for sinus procedures but there is for the septum.


----------



## azukixx (Apr 13, 2010)

Be sure to append a -79 modifier to the 31231.  If you don't the insurance will deny it regardless of the dx since it is in the global.  I always have to send the notes when my ENT does this as well.


----------

